# Ventisit seat pads



## banjokat (12 Feb 2008)

I've been running my Optima lately with a Challenge style closed cell foam cushion - nice and firm but no breathing properties whatsoever. The standard filterfoam cushion breathes well enough but is a bit squishy for my liking.
So, I'm tempted by the ventisit classic model and whilst I'm aware that the breathing properties are excellent I'm wondering if anyone who uses one could let me know how firm they feel to sit on.
Cheers


----------



## fards (12 Feb 2008)

banjokat said:


> I've been running my Optima lately with a Challenge style closed cell foam cushion - nice and firm but no breathing properties whatsoever. The standard filterfoam cushion breathes well enough but is a bit squishy for my liking.
> So, I'm tempted by the ventisit classic model and whilst I'm aware that the breathing properties are excellent I'm wondering if anyone who uses one could let me know how firm they feel to sit on.
> Cheers




The 3 layer one is actually quite firm, but I found it isolated the road a bit too much, so I took the middle layer out. The material is quite harsh if you ride in a very thin top, or get your shirt pulled up as your sitting down, you soon notice when you get exposed skin on it. 
Other than that I love the ventisit pads, by far the best wicking/rain draining ones there are currently.


----------



## squeaker (13 Feb 2008)

Wot Fard's said, plus I found the 3-layer a bit too thick (made my Mistral's seat just a bit too small) but it's easy (but expensive) to remove the inner layer to revert to a standard 2-layer pad.
btw the raw material is available here, should you wish to DIY.


----------



## banjokat (13 Feb 2008)

Thanks chaps, I'll get the 2 layer one - my bike's seat base isn't that huge to start with so you've confirmed what I suspected.


----------



## BentMikey (20 Feb 2008)

I have a 2 layer and am happy with it. Excellent ventilation, the seat is a little hard though.


----------



## banjokat (28 Feb 2008)

Well, I got the Classic and having now had a decently long ride on it I'm very impressed. Nice and comfy and my back felt positively chilly - come summer it should help the rain get down my back  Thanks again for the input.


----------



## LeeW (8 Mar 2008)

I tried a ventisit pad on my Trice S (with custom seat) but there was an issue, as it was thicker than the stock pad (like 20mm rather than about 6) it made the effective length of the seat between the base and the curve for your shoulders too short for me so I went back for the stock.


----------

